# Best affordable variable ND filter?



## nerwin (May 9, 2015)

I really want to get into shooting some video with my D610, but I can't always wait for a cloudy day. I try to be around 1/60th for shooting video..but sometimes i have to push it to get the exposure and dof I want. 

So I think a variable ND filter would be ideal, but some of them are really expensive. I think Tiffin makes one for $140 that seems reasonable, but it's Tiffin....not B+W.  Or it might be better to get a regular ND filter and adjust exposure accordingly. I don't know. 

I wouldn't mind buying used ones either.


----------



## ClaptonsGhost (Aug 1, 2015)

I feel your pain. I also shoot video and keep shutter speed at 1/50 at 24fps, ISO at 100, but I can set my aperture all the way to 22 and still be way overblown on sunny days. Looking for a variable ND myself, but also on a budget, and from what I've read, the cheaper ones affect the white balance. And this has been a terrible summer for clouds!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 1, 2015)

You get what you pay for.  If you're really serious about it, then save up for the Singh-Ray Vario-ND.It's not cheap, but one of the best money-saving tips in photography is:  Spend a little more at the onset and get the right tool to begin with!


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 27, 2015)

BOWER 77MM NEUTRAL DENSITY VARIABLE ND FADER FILTER LENS 2 ND4 ND8 ND400 ND1000


----------



## ClaptonsGhost (Aug 27, 2015)

The 52mm (which is what I would need) is even less expensive. I was looking at the ICE polarizing filter which got great reviews. I don't see any reviews for this filter. What do you base your opinion on regarding this filter?


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 27, 2015)

ClaptonsGhost said:


> The 52mm (which is what I would need) is even less expensive. I was looking at the ICE polarizing filter which got great reviews. I don't see any reviews for this filter. What do you base your opinion on regarding this filter?


 read the reviews
Bower  52mm Variable Neutral Density Filter FN52 B&H Photo Video


----------



## ClaptonsGhost (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks. Ebay didn't have a "Reviews" link on the original link you sent me. Odd that a 52mm lens cap doesn't fit over this lens but with my preferred lighting conditions I'll have this off more than on anyway. Thanks again.


----------



## ClaptonsGhost (Sep 10, 2015)

Waiting for it to be delivered today. Just wondering if anyone sees this, how do you set White Balance with this filter on? Before you put it on or after you put it on? Before you adjust it or after you adjust it?

EDIT: Ooooh, I am NOT very happy right now. I ordered the Bower as per your recommendation, but they sent me a Vivitar ND filter!!! They'd better fix this fast or I'm gonna give them quite the negative review, among other things.


----------



## scoop2622 (Sep 10, 2015)

ClaptonsGhost said:


> Waiting for it to be delivered today. Just wondering if anyone sees this, how do you set White Balance with this filter on? Before you put it on or after you put it on? Before you adjust it or after you adjust it?
> 
> EDIT: Ooooh, I am NOT very happy right now. I ordered the Bower as per your recommendation, but they sent me a Vivitar ND filter!!! They'd better fix this fast or I'm gonna give them quite the negative review, among other things.


Did you get it from BH or Ebay? I think they are  the same company but if you paid for bower that's what you should get!


----------



## ClaptonsGhost (Sep 10, 2015)

It's some company that sells through ebay called VStarSales. They said to send it back and they'll send the Bower. I saw the problem. When I went back to ebay today, they changed the price from $19.95 to $39.95.  So they figured they'd be slick and send me the $22 Vivitar and cut their losses. They gave me a choice of a refund or the Bower so I chose the Bower but I'm afraid once I send this one back they'll screw with me.

btw, are you familiar with Vivitar? Is it basically the same as the Bower? Should I bother getting it replaced? Like I said, they mistakenly posted $19.95 as the price but they corrected it to $39.95 so am I getting a deal? I'm aware that even a $39 ND filter isn't exactly top of the line.


----------



## scoop2622 (Sep 10, 2015)

ClaptonsGhost said:


> It's some company that sells through ebay called VStarSales. They said to send it back and they'll send the Bower. I saw the problem. When I went back to ebay today, they changed the price from $19.95 to $39.95.  So they figured they'd be slick and send me the $22 Vivitar and cut their losses. They gave me a choice of a refund or the Bower so I chose the Bower but I'm afraid once I send this one back they'll screw with me.


 
Sweet I wouldn't worry to much, they responded pretty fast so that's a good sign that they are legit. plus ebay has a lot of policies in place to make sure you dong get screwed.


----------



## ClaptonsGhost (Sep 10, 2015)

Did you read my edit? Opinions appreciated.


----------



## scoop2622 (Sep 10, 2015)

ClaptonsGhost said:


> Did you read my edit? Opinions appreciated.


 'EDIT: Ooooh, I am NOT very happy right now. I ordered the Bower as per your recommendation, but they sent me a Vivitar ND filter!!! They'd better fix this fast or I'm gonna give them quite the negative review, among other things."

"Sweet I wouldn't worry to much, they responded pretty fast so that's a good sign that they are legit. plus ebay has a lot of policies in place to make sure you dong get screwed."
 What more of a response to your edit do you need? "are you familiar with Vivitar? Is it basically the same as the Bower"
yes they are and for questions like this type www.google.com and search yourself if your gonna be a douche!


----------



## ClaptonsGhost (Sep 10, 2015)

I wasn't being a douche, when you add an edit it doesn't show in the email notification you get so I figured you didn't see it. What are ya hemorrhoids acting up!?! 

And I did google Vivitar, nothing comes up except Amazon, Ebay and BHPhoto links to buy it, and one youtube "unboxing".

EDIT: (Ironic, ain't it?) Sorry, I said edit but it wasn't an edit, it was the part that starts "btw..." I added that part but didn't note it as an edit so I figured you may have missed it.


----------



## ClaptonsGhost (Sep 11, 2015)

ok I have another question and hopefully someone whose feelings aren't so easily hurt over nonsense will respond!!!

When I have the ND filter on, in Live View, I can set exposure to 0, but when I turn off live view and the info screen is up, it shows as way over exposed on the scale. If I adjust that scale to 0 and go back to Live View, it's way underexposed. Is there any rule to go by with these things? Go by the Live View setting? That seems to be the way to go. And is this normal?


----------

